# I think we have a problem...



## rayvenredfield (Feb 6, 2007)

I think FA is starting to have a slight botting problem... >.>

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/images69/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/youthkid/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fminus69/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fminus88/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fminus888/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sirpaulthe2/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kylesa/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kylesa88/

I don't know if this is the right thread for this, but yeah.... just thought I'd chime in about it... trouble tickets have already been filled out for all users.

and for those of you that think I'm nit picking and should leave it be.... spew your words else where cause i don't need to hear them >.>


----------



## Demeter (Feb 6, 2007)

There's some shock images being posted, so yeah lock down the site, PLEASE.


----------



## rayvenredfield (Feb 6, 2007)

Demeter said:
			
		

> There's some shock images being posted, so yeah lock down the site, PLEASE.


I don't think the site needs to be locked down per say, but something needs to be done about it before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Feb 6, 2007)

what do you mean botting problem? i just want to be sure of the problem your describing cause my lingo vocab isnt so good...  i guess what im trying to say is: what is botting exactly?


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 6, 2007)

Huh. For some reason when I look at those images of those accounts, the word "spam" comes to mind.


----------



## rayvenredfield (Feb 6, 2007)

Rot-Fuchs said:
			
		

> what do you mean botting problem? i just want to be sure of the problem your describing cause my lingo vocab isnt so good...  i guess what im trying to say is: what is botting exactly?


Botting means SPAM


----------



## skunktoy (Feb 6, 2007)

"I hate Illinois Nazis...."


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 6, 2007)

......knew that. X.x


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Feb 6, 2007)

rayvenredfield said:
			
		

> Rot-Fuchs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... i see now... danke.... i agree that it is a good idea to stop it from spreading... wasting space & disturbing alot of furries on the site... myself included...


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Feb 6, 2007)

btw you better hurry on the containment thing already ive seen at least 3 new accounts show up with the neo nazi thing going...


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Feb 6, 2007)

It's going up everywhere. My recommendation would be to put the site into read-only mode and disable new account creation until the crap is cleaned up, IPs are banned and the problem is rectified.

However, since we all know how much my opinion matters around here....


----------



## rayvenredfield (Feb 6, 2007)

Rot-Fuchs said:
			
		

> btw you better hurry on the containment thing already ive seen at least 3 new accounts show up with the neo nazi thing going...



already got them ticketed, just didn't bother posting them here. if you want to go right ahead and help build the list cause I'm done for the night.. x.x


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Feb 6, 2007)

looks like it hasnt grown much... but im still very spooked... neo nazis have been known (at least in my area) to assault known furrs & anyone that doesnt fit in their "master race" crap...


----------



## Revamp (Feb 6, 2007)

When I saw it my reaction was like "WTF? What are you insane? Stop posting here asshole" I didn't say anything, cuz I knew there were people already seeing what was happening. This be some freaky shyte goin on...and I hope it stops soon.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 6, 2007)

Locking down the site is the same as going Rambo on unarmed civillians.

Fail for failed logic.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 6, 2007)

For the record, I find this one quite funny actually.


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, the admins aren't just sitting back and being lazy; the server's in Trusted User Mode, and I can't log in 'cause my account was created in January. =/
(I was just about to reply to a comment when it was activated-- d'oh!)


----------



## thedarkwolfzearoth (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd assume these Neo Nazi's are the ones who knocked the site offline the other night.  If these guys suddenly cross the line and start super-spamming I believe we will have to put the site into lockdown.  Here is a huge warning: DO NOT REACT TO THEM!!!  The reason I say this is I think it was about a year or so back ,may be off by a little, but some anti-furs from 4chan attacked Fchan and I took it upon myself to counterattack and in the end 4chan sent Fchan an uber-virus that destroyed the site and it had to be rebuilt from the ground up.  SO, DO NOT REACT TO THEM NO MATTER WHAT!!!  I don't want to see the death of FA.


----------



## Dragma (Feb 6, 2007)

What better way to waste life by blindly hating people base of their orgins and lifestyle while hurling useless peices of words...


----------



## cesarin (Feb 6, 2007)

actually they seem to be flooding the site or I dont know cause
their images do dissapear, and get removed, but they dont get banned..wtf..


*edit*
nevermind, all these accounts are now banned


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, someone mind telling me whats going on? I feel left out of the loop since you guys have been nice enough to post links to the trouble making sites, but I cannot get onto the bloody site to see what you all where talking about

What exactly is being posted? Pictures of what? What are these morons blathering about? And if this is just a problem of a group of users, is there nothing they can do to simply remove this small group and keep them from re-joining by blocking their IP addie's?

I hate being left out of the loop, and I hate that I got fecking locked out just as I got back from my college classes. -.-


----------



## iller (Feb 6, 2007)

NvM, issue resolved


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 6, 2007)

Problem has been taken care of, sorry for the interruption in service to those who were affected.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank god that was over reletively fast.


----------



## iller (Feb 7, 2007)

Durp!  Well that's a relief...   *promptly deletes any complaints*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 7, 2007)

Well you had the DDOS, the bots, now just waiting for the next one. Not that this is unfamiliar with this site.


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 7, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Well you had the DDOS, the bots, now just waiting for the next one. Not that this is unfamiliar with this site.



Or many other sites out there, Fur Affinity isn't the only site that is the target of attacks of these sorts.  Best you can do is recover as quickly as possible and increase security measures and various administrative options to deal with things even faster the next time or to cut things off before they have a chance to happen.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 7, 2007)

That wasn't meant to be an argument. So restating the obvious wasn't exactly necessary. The reason for the statement is the repetitiveness of the topics *when* FA is down or encountering problems.


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 7, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> That wasn't meant to be an argument. So restating the obvious wasn't exactly necessary. The reason for the statement is the repetitiveness of the topics *when* FA is down or encountering problems.



My mistake then.  Sorry about that.


----------



## AishaDracoGryph (Feb 16, 2007)

Just for the record "botting" means a computor program that automates something. For example. a bot that automatically signs itself up on a forum 200 times with phony names in an attempt to cause system lock ups.

Or a bot that joins a chat room and posts random gibberish and spam.


----------

